# Screwing AC registers in ceiling



## D725A (Aug 19, 2010)

After some coats of new plaster on our old 1920s ceiling, i now have to re-install the AC register, which has four screw holes. Before I took it down it was installed with four two-inch screws right into the plaster, no anchors etc. and since the register is relatively light and doesn't get taken down and re-installed that often, they were holding pretty well. 

However now the holes are plastered up so in lining things up i may not hit the exact place again. At any rate there's about an inch of plaster, then wood lathing, likely not a joist above every screwhole. I could just drill a pilot hole and repeat the old setup, hoping a few of the screws connect with the lathing. I could also use plastic anchors, which might facilitate future removal/replacement for duct cleaning etc.

Any thoughts?


----------



## kok328 (Aug 19, 2010)

In my opinion, as long as you drill pilot holes to prevent from creating outward pressure on the plaster; either option would be fine.


----------



## D725A (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. The trick is the thinnest masonry bits i've seen are 3/16"--there are probably thinner--which are far thicker than the screws themselves, so i'd probably have to chance it with a regular bit if I didn't want to use anchors.


----------



## kok328 (Aug 20, 2010)

Double sided tape or adhesive backed velcro is another option.


----------



## D725A (Aug 21, 2010)

yes, thanks, great idea (love the ingenuity displayed on this site.) if the lip of the register can contain the thickness of the velcro without creating a space between the register and the ceiling, then that's a good choice since the register can more easily be periodically removed and replaced for duct cleaning etc. thanks again.


----------

